# ACi ICON 1100 - Cheapest netbook @ Rs. 4999/- Worth a Look ?



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 1, 2012)

Stumbled across this new launch. An Rs. 5000/- VIA based netbook.

Website here: :: ACI-ASIA ::



CPU 	VIA CPU
Display 	10.2” LED (1024 x 768 resolution)
Memory 	512MB expandable to 1.0GB RAM
Storage 	4GB expandable to 32GB
Sound System 	High Definition Audio
I/O Port 	3 USB 2.0
Communication 	10/100 Ethernet Adaptor
Wireless Adaptor	3G Ready (Optional)
Card Reader 	1 Push Card Reader - MMC / SD
Imaging Device 	Web Cam
Dimension 	11.0(W) x 7.25 (D) 1.0 (H),
Weight 	0.7Kg with Battery 
Seems like a nice buy (instead of unreliable and hard to type touch-screens in cheap tablets) for browsing internet in bus, typing small documents, etc. Only if it has decent enough battery life and replacement batteries are cheap.

Anyone bought this yet ? And is it available in Bangalore for test/demo ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow! Specs look great for its price. 
But what's the screen type? Resistive or Capacitive? 
And I think the processor is good enough. Any idea about its frequency?


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jul 1, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Wow! Specs look great for its price.
> But what's the screen type? Resistive or Capacitive?
> And I think the processor is good enough. Any idea about its frequency?



It is not a tablet. It's a netbook, i.e. it has physical keyboard like a notebook. 
I think the netbook, is worth it's price tag. And I don't think it's available in Bangalore.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2012)

max upgradable memory should have been 2GB. Still can't complain for the price of 5k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> max upgradable memory should have been 2GB. Still can't complain for the price of 5k.



Max upgradable memory is 1GB (factory optional), just like (factory optional) 3G meaning prices go bit up then. Better still would be if RAM is replacable, but can't ask too much can we ? I mean even with 512MB RAM its possible to build a frugal system based on ArchLinux. 

*PS: I'm more interested in the potential this netbook has for use in projects though. It can be used as a cheap control unit in many systems *


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Max upgradable memory is 1GB (factory optional), just like (factory optional) 3G meaning prices go bit up then. Better still would be if RAM is replacable, but can't ask too much can we ? I mean even with 512MB RAM its possible to build a frugal system based on ArchLinux.



so ram must be soldered to the mainboard to save space and reduce cost. Yes at 5k one can't ask for more. Moreover this will perform more or less like Atom lappies that cost 15k.



MetalheadGautham said:


> *PS: I'm more interested in the potential this netbook has for use in projects though. It can be used as a cheap control unit in many systems *



Yup. Thats one use definitely


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone ordered it yet ? I shooted them an email asking for spec of the CPU and also if the laptop is available for demo anywhere in Bangalore today morning. No reply yet.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone tried it ?

I am interested in buying netbook under 10k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm yet to recieve an email from their support after I put my queries to them, so I guess they are either not serious about selling it or its not launched yet properly.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2012)

whats the proccy and freq??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2012)

abhidev said:


> whats the proccy and freq??



Unknown... I expect 700MHz to 1.2GHz range


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 4, 2012)

It can be used as a downloading rig


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yup, looks perfect for a download rig.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 4, 2012)

How are the other laptops from them


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is a fun update; Delivery failed permanently to both their contact email ids.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 5, 2012)

It looks a scam to me


----------

